# Labels such as "junior member"



## KateNicole

Hello,
I was just wondering what the labels like "senior member" and "junior member" that appear below the user names mean.  Is it just a matter of how many posts one has made?
Thanks


----------



## Agnès E.

Yes it is.


----------



## VenusEnvy

I couldn't find the previous threads that talk about this, so I am not positive...


But, I think that "Member" status is 30 posts or fewer, "Junior Member" is fewer than 100, and "Senior Member" is more than 100? "Members" or "Junior Members" aren't able to post links in text.


----------



## Benjy

almost perfect  its only junior members who can't links, and you have member and junior member mixed up.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Benjy said:
			
		

> almost perfect  its only junior members who can't links, and you have member and junior member mixed up.


Yah, I thought there were a few previous threads about it, but I couldn't find a single one!

Thanks for clarifying, Benj.


----------



## meili

As I have observed, junior member - less than 40 posts, member - 40 and less than 100 posts, senior member - 100 and up posts.


----------



## Benjy

nopety noppers. the magic number for crossing the threshold from junior member to member is 30. not 40.


----------



## meili

Benjy said:
			
		

> nopety noppers. the magic number for crossing the threshold from junior member to member is 30. not 40.


 guess i misobserve!  is that a word? thanks!


----------



## fenixpollo

Could/should a new label be created for people who reach a bigger milestone (like _Distinguished Member_ at 500 posts or _Doyen/Doyenne_ at 1000 posts)? Or is the prestige that would come from the new label inherent in the big number in the profile?


----------



## lsp

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Could/should a new label be created for people who reach a bigger milestone (like _Distinguished Member_ at 500 posts or _Doyen/Doyenne_ at 1000 posts)? Or is the prestige that would come from the new label inherent in the big number in the profile?


Hate to be a party-pooper, but I personally take no pleasure in the quantity of posts (mine or anyone else's). There isn't always a direct relationship with how long a person has been hanging around WR or how helpful their contributions are. I think it's sweet when we congratulate each other on milestones, but I'm a little reluctant to see quantity get more rewards than it already does.


----------



## cuchuflete

lsp said:
			
		

> Hate to be a party-pooper, but I personally take no pleasure in the quantity of posts (mine or anyone else's). There isn't always a direct relationship with how long a person has been hanging around WR or how helpful their contributions are. I think it's sweet when we congratulate each other on milestones, but I'm a little reluctant to see quantity get more rewards than it already does.



Bravo LSP!   I fully agree with you.  I would love to see all those who reach 1000 posts have a celebration, and then the counter would show 1000+ forever after.  Quality and helpfulness are far too important to be overshadowed by quantitative measures.

Un abbraccio,
Cuciu


PD- Venus, said the En. mod, wagging his finger, "l'll see you after class to discuss 'less' and 'fewer'


----------



## elroy

lsp said:
			
		

> Hate to be a party-pooper, but I personally take no pleasure in the quantity of posts (mine or anyone else's). There isn't always a direct relationship with how long a person has been hanging around WR or how helpful their contributions are. I think it's sweet when we congratulate each other on milestones, but I'm a little reluctant to see quantity get more rewards than it already does.


 
You're right on target, LSP.  I agree with you 100%.

There are members (who shall remain nameless) who are very interested in boosting their post count, to a degree that borders on obsession.  Adding more rewards would only encourage such flippant behavior.


----------



## fenixpollo

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I would love to see all those who reach 1000 posts have a celebration, and then the counter would show 1000+ forever after. Quality and helpfulness are far too important to be overshadowed by quantitative measures.


Very appropriate.  My comment started from the thought that it seemed strange to me that privileges should be granted at 30 and 100, but none afterwards.  I see a lot of threads in this forum about 'why can't we have bigger avatars and larger fonts?' and 'why can't we have this or that feature?', and I thought that perhaps one of these features might be a privilege that could be granted to those more experienced members who are anxious to have snazzier functions.  Throw them a bone, as it were.

I'm not fishing for prizes or recognition here... nor would I spend so much time in the forum if I didn't love the opportunity to help and to learn.  Just some stray thoughts.


----------



## lsp

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Very appropriate.  My comment started from the thought that it seemed strange to me that privileges should be granted at 30 and 100, but none afterwards.  I see a lot of threads in this forum about 'why can't we have bigger avatars and larger fonts?' and 'why can't we have this or that feature?', and I thought that perhaps one of these features might be a privilege that could be granted to those more experienced members who are anxious to have snazzier functions.  Throw them a bone, as it were.
> 
> I'm not fishing for prizes or recognition here... nor would I spend so much time in the forum if I didn't love the opportunity to help and to learn.  Just some stray thoughts.


We did get special privileges if we were awarded (by a vote at the end of 2004) a special title (like mine, Artrella's, Alfry's, Masood's, etc).


----------



## cuchuflete

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Throw them a bone, as it were.



When I throw my Chessie a bone, he runs to fetch it, then goes under the barn to chew on it.  Soon he's back, requesting another bone.

In fact, I think your idea has merit, but I'm not sure we could find any three foreros who could agree about the proper definition or spec. for the bone.

How does a larger PM mailbox sound?  No, not how does it sound when you smack it with a bone, but the concept of a larger PM limit

cheers,
Cuchu


----------



## fenixpollo

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> No, not how does it sound when you smack it with a bone, but the concept of a larger PM limit


That's pretty much what I had in mind when I suggested a new label. It didn't come out that way at first, and I had everyone thinking that I was one of those people with lots of spurious, one-word posts.  

Larger PM limit, larger storage space, larger avatars or fonts... any of those are what I had in mind. I know that the bandwidth doesn't permit granting all users with these perks, but I thought that it might accomodate a select few -- such as those in ISP's elite Winners' Circle. What do you say we run it up a tree and see if any dogs bark at it?


----------



## cuchuflete

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> That's pretty much what I had in mind when I suggested a new label. It didn't come out that way at first, and I had everyone thinking that I was one of those people with lots of spurious, one-word posts.
> 
> Larger PM limit, larger storage space, larger avatars or fonts... any of those are what I had in mind. I know that the bandwidth doesn't permit granting all users with these perks, but I thought that it might accomodate a select few -- such as those in ISP's elite Winners' Circle. What do you say we run it up a tree and see if any dogs bark at it?



Thanks for the considerate reply.  The reason I suggested a larger PM limit is that it has no effect at all on bandwidth, page refresh time, etc.  It's just a minimal increment to storage.

Yes, let's give it a biscuit and scratch its ears and see what Mike thinks.

ciao, and woooffff,
Cuchu


----------



## panjandrum

Why, I wonder, in a totally classless cyberworld, should it be necessary to create a privileged class?

The conditions associated with numbers of posts make sense for the integrity of the forum.
Having relatively low thresholds from junior, to member, to senior member - has value. It requires some commitment, enough, I think, to demonstrate general compatibility with the ethos of WR, to reach senior member.

Beyond that, it seems to me that the qualities and characteristics of foreros speak for themselves. This, and the comments we already have, including the posts count, give me all the information I need.

It seems to me to be completely inappropriate to reward multiple posts with bigger avatars, bigger fonts - well with bigger anythings 

Hey, doesn't this remind you of the thread about bigger cars 

Now a larger PM mailbox would be different. It would be useful, probably, but would not be a "I'm an important person here!" sign


----------



## garryknight

I kind of agree with Panj, except that doling out larger PM mailboxes is kind of creating a privileged class, or at least, a "mine's bigger than yours" class. No, the only thing we need is more chocolate!


----------



## panjandrum

Sir Knight,
A particular characteristic of the enlarged PM box would be that this would be known only to the granter of the privilege and the owner of the box - wouldn't it?
Chocolate....chocolate....chocolate.... addiction knows no rules 
Panj


----------



## cuchuflete

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Sir Knight,
> A particular characteristic of the enlarged PM box would be that this would be known only to the granter of the privilege and the owner of the box - wouldn't it?
> Chocolate....chocolate....chocolate.... addiction knows no rules
> Panj



Exactly the point Panj....sort of a private 'thank you' for active participation, without public neon signs that might encourage posts for the sake of posts for the sake of ........

How do you feel about counting posts only up to 1k, then going to a perpetual 1k+?

cheers,
Cuchu, order of the dark chocolate fanciers


----------



## garryknight

panjandrum said:
			
		

> this would be known only to the granter of the privilege and the owner


Oh, OK, now I get it.



			
				panjandrum said:
			
		

> Chocolate....chocolate....chocolate.... addiction knows no rules


It seems to be the official WR addiction, though. Apart from words, that is...


----------



## elroy

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Sir Knight,
> A particular characteristic of the enlarged PM box would be that this would be known only to the granter of the privilege and the owner of the box - wouldn't it?
> Chocolate....chocolate....chocolate.... addiction knows no rules
> Panj


 
Well, it also makes sense (cf. Pan's comments about the junior/member/senior hierarchy).  

The longer you've been around, the more likely you are to have been in contact with other members through PM...hence more messages...hence the need for a larger box.


----------



## panjandrum

Of course, it's not so much the size of the mailbox that matters; it's more what you actually do with it.  I get tetchy when there is too much mail hanging around (it's a work thing) so as far as mail goes I am tidy by nature (only with mail).

Interesting idea the 1k+
...thinking.....
...I suspect views on this depend a lot on where the viewer is relative to the 1k mark - and those well above it may feel themselves downgraded?


----------



## cuchuflete

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Interesting idea the 1k+
> ...thinking.....
> ...I suspect views on this depend a lot on where the viewer is relative to the 1k mark - and those well above it may feel themselves downgraded?



True...

There are some 20k foreros.  About 50 are at or above 1k posts.  That's fifty opinions waiting to be tallied

Personally, I'd be content to have a public post count of 1k+, and let the quality--or lack of same--of my posts tell the rest of the story.  

regards,
C. 

PS- how to mislead with stats....Those with 1k+ are more significant than 
50 of 20,000 would suggest, as there are about 3000 foreros who are somewhat active...as in more than just one or a handful of posts.  They/we are still fewer than 1%.


----------



## panjandrum

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> There are some 20k foreros.


* REALLY ENORMOUS GIGANTIC CHUCKLE *
*I somehow managed to interpret this not quite the way you meant it!*
*Who on earth, I wondered, are the foreros with 20k+posts *
*I've never seen one of those? Are they hiding somewhere? Do the mods fiddle their figures?*

** Then I read the rest of the post**


----------



## cuchuflete

panjandrum said:
			
		

> * REALLY ENORMOUS GIGANTIC CHUCKLE *
> *I somehow managed to interpret this not quite the way you meant it!*
> *Who on earth, I wondered, are the foreros with 20k+posts *
> *I've never seen one of those? Are they hiding somewhere? Do the mods fiddle their figures?*
> 
> ** Then I read the rest of the post**



Thanks for the laugh Panj.

Another interpretation would be that there are some undernourished foreros, 90lb. weaklings with barely the strength to type a post.


And now, in the Irish corner, weighing in at 20k, Panjandrum the Pugilistic Punisher.


c.


----------



## fenixpollo

garryknight said:
			
		

> I kind of agree with Panj, except that doling out larger PM mailboxes is kind of creating a privileged class, or at least, a "mine's bigger than yours" class.


But that already exists with the distinctions between Senior/Junior/Member and Moderator.  

You guys sold me on the idea that public recognitions of seniority might lend themselves to the impression of an "aristocracy."  In fact, I like Cuchu's idea of "1000+".  However, I also think that increasing PM size for the 1% above 1k is a nice bonus for them.  Now that I mention it, if there are no bandwith/storage issues preventing all members from having larger PM boxes, why not increase the size of everyone's box?


----------



## cuchuflete

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> But that already exists with the distinctions between Senior/Junior/Member and Moderator.
> 
> You guys sold me on the idea that public recognitions of seniority might lend themselves to the impression of an "aristocracy." In fact, I like Cuchu's idea of "1000+". However, I also think that increasing PM size for the 1% above 1k is a nice bonus for them. Now that I mention it, if there are no bandwith/storage issues preventing all members from having larger PM boxes, why not increase the size of everyone's box?




Hola FP,

See my earlier post on dogs and bone collections

In fact, increasing the mailbox size for a few percent of the foreros should be no issue.  Increasing it for up to 20,000 (and growing) members might be a storage issue.  Truth is, I don't know, and Mike does know.   Let's ask him.  

If, however, we could increase the PM limit for all, that shoots a hole in PM limit extensions as a reward for the most active.  Can't win.

Cuchu


----------



## elroy

I just want to say I don't like the 1000+ idea.  It's fun to see how many posts people have made, and I would certainly hope most people aren't naive enough to blindly associate quantity with quality.

Just my two cents.


----------



## lsp

OK, chalk up one more 1K+ forero's vote. 

I feel pretty much the same as elroy. I pay more attention to my own quantity (and hopefully equally mindful of the quality) than anyone else's, and I get a kick out of seeing my progress. Overall I am comfortable with the status quo regarding the extras: post count, titles, smileys, avatar size and signature size (well that is a little tight, but not enough to make me squirm). More PM space is nice, but I can also learn to do without (they can be saved, afterall). Basically, I'm already getting what I came here for. More levels of distinction or rewards would not enhance the experience for me.


----------



## Merlin

lsp said:
			
		

> OK, chalk up one more 1K+ forero's vote.
> 
> I feel pretty much the same as elroy. I pay more attention to my own quantity (and hopefully equally mindful of the quality) than anyone else's, and I get a kick out of seeing my progress. Overall I am comfortable with the status quo regarding the extras: post count, titles, smileys, avatar size and signature size (well that is a little tight, but not enough to make me squirm). More PM space is nice, but I can also learn to do without (they can be saved, afterall). Basically, I'm already getting what I came here for. More levels of distinction or rewards would not enhance the experience for me.


I agree 100%. I'm below 100 post as of this time. But I believe that it's not the number of posts you have posted. It's how you help others. As other have said. We're not after the quantity but quality. It's a two way process. Give and take. I've seen a lot of members who have help others one way or another. Not because of the number of posts but the content and quality of their posts. Although it feels good to know that you have reached a certain level of posts. I believe everyone here would agree that quality comes first!


----------



## Carolina Rocío

Hi!
May I say something?  (being out of the language forums is a little bit scary, although this is not my first post outside, now I feel like being in "las grandes ligas" how do you say that in english??) I think it is not the same to post in the language forums, asking or answering questions than to post in the cultural/congrats/comments, etc. forums.  I had the feeling that the more posts you had, more experience with the language you had (because you had been able to answer more questions).  A little later I realized that the number of posts could mean anything (how much do you like to chat, to help, etc.)  I think it's because this forum is not only a reference for languages, but a nice place to "hang out" too.  
Saludos,
Carolina


----------



## Merlin

Carolina Rocío said:
			
		

> A little later I realized that the number of posts could mean anything (how much do you like to chat, to help, etc.) I think it's because this forum is not only a reference for languages, but a nice place to "hang out" too.
> Saludos,
> Carolina


You got that right. Eventhough you're not posting, you can still learn new things by checking out the threads. I know I got more to learn. I thank God for giving us the oppurtunity to be in the forum. And of course to Mike...yeah Mike. You're the man!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

Merlin said:
			
		

> You got that right. Eventhough you're not posting, you can still learn new things by checking out the threads. I know I got more to learn. I thank God for giving us the oppurtunity to be in the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> And of course to Mike...yeah Mike. You're the man!!!
Click to expand...


Ditto!

If I may.... 





> You have got that right. Even__though you're not posting, you can still learn new things by checking out the threads. I know I got *have* more to learn. I thank God for giving us the opp*o*rtunity to be in the forum.



Un saludo,
C.


----------



## Merlin

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Ditto!
> 
> If I may....
> 
> Un saludo,
> C.


Gracias cuchuflete  You got me.  (I apologize I have a bad English) Saludos!!!


----------

